
Show HN: Solworks – Simple Visitor Management - solworks
https://sol.works/
======
fiatjaf
What is "visitor management"? Reading the landing page didn't help me
answering that question.

Also,

    
    
      Visitor management
      Guarantee the safety and security of your business with our simple booking system.
      
      Badge printing
      Badges makes it easy to know who’s welcome in your office, and more importantly, who’s not.
      
      Host notifications
      Notify your team when a guest arrives, so they'll never be stood around waiting.
      
      Legal document signing
      Protect your company with legal document signing on arrival.
    

What does this mean? You have a company office and a receptionist that
register people coming in and out?

